
Took 4 years for a Google Engineer to realize consequences of his actions - Sven7
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiwJ0hNl1Fw
======
Sven7
I have a lot of respect for Wael Ghonim for standing up and saying he had no
idea what he unleashed via social networks.

I'd like to see Facebook and Twitter do the same. Take responsibility for the
costs of an "open and connected" world. A lot of education has to happen.
Cause we can't wait for everyone to take 4 years to realize the consequences
of what they are doing.

